# WOC: Bronze Everyday



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm excited about the Give Me Sun! MSFN.  If it's a true PEACH that's not ashy on my skin, I'm all over it!


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 1, 2011)

im more interested in sun power, i feel like it might be easier to work with, and i wanna look like a sun goddess!! lol


----------



## afulton (May 10, 2011)

MSF Sun Power is my new love.  It works as a perfect finishing powder.  It now replaces my MSF Dark.


----------

